# Ok... Who’s responsible for this?



## RustyHornet (Aug 9, 2021)

Picked this up this morning because I’d never seen one of these rear hub setups. I’ve also always wanted to play with one of these Dana units. Interesting custom to say the least!

I’m just starting to read about these Tokhiem units, which was built right here in my hometown of Fort Wayne, IN. I’m really intrigued about it! There is also a Dana light axle plant here so that’s pretty cool too.

Unfortunately this frame has been all hacked up... trying to decide what kinda frame I wanna throw these parts on... I most definitely want to ride this contraption!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 9, 2021)

trippy


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 9, 2021)

dig.
looks like someone went to a good amount of effort to get it all to work on that frame.
maybe set it up Q&D, enough to ride it and see if you like it enough to swap to another frame...?


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 9, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> dig.
> looks like someone went to a good amount of effort to get it all to work on that frame.
> maybe set it up Q&D, enough to ride it and see if you like it enough to swap to another frame...?



That’s what I have been kinda thinking about.


----------



## juvela (Aug 9, 2021)

-----

wow

what's next, the Hagen All-Speed drive?

its relatively local as well, coming as it does from Minnesota

and who could forget Fred Cox of the Vikings as its spokesperson



			VeloBase.com - Component: Hagen All-Speed Drive
		



-----


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 9, 2021)

I just had to tonight... the rear seemed to roll and want to work. The Dana had some parts removed and looked to be the reason this was parked.

Upon further inspection, a piece of broken gear is the culprit of not wanting to make a full rotation. It seemed to work decent by hand so I put it back together to see if I could get the Dana to shift. Took me a minute to figure the cables out, but it didn’t want to work properly... I’ll be looking for a Dana replacement in the future. If anyone has one or parts, lemme know!


















It would stay in gear up front so I decided to air up the rear tire, throw a front one on and see what it would do!

It shifted through all 5 gears flawlessly! Pretty neat! Actually seemed to be a pretty nice ride. Definitely need to figure out brakes....


----------



## marching_out (Aug 9, 2021)

Glad to hear you got at least the Tokhiem working. Sorry to hear about the Dana. I'll let you know on the Corvette fork!


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 9, 2021)

marching_out said:


> Glad to hear you got at least the Tokhiem working. Sorry to hear about the Dana. I'll let you know on the Corvette fork!



Haha! Love it! I’ll get the Dana going, may have to find another unit for parts, but I’ll get it doing!


----------



## non-fixie (Aug 10, 2021)

Wow!

Thanks for posting this. From a European point of view this is a mind-blowing piece of kit. An actual gearbox on a bike? 

How much does it weigh, if one may ask?


----------



## juvela (Aug 10, 2021)

non-fixie said:


> Wow!
> 
> Thanks for posting this. From a European point of view this is a mind-blowing piece of kit. An actual gearbox on a bike?
> 
> How much does it weigh, if one may ask?




-----

found meself wondering the same thing  🤔

that looks like a whole lotta metal inside the Dana unit

wondering if the correct unit of measurement might be stone rather than pounds or kilos...  😉


-----


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 10, 2021)

non-fixie said:


> Wow!
> 
> Thanks for posting this. From a European point of view this is a mind-blowing piece of kit. An actual gearbox on a bike?
> 
> How much does it weigh, if one may ask?



I’ll have to weigh the bike! It’s heavy! The Dana unit itself isn’t that bad, the case is aluminum.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2021)

Wow!
It’s too bad the Human Being is so inefficient as a power source, otherwise that rig looks pretty tough.
When you start putting that much friction under your feet, you better have a little more horsepower than old Homo sapiens can muster.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 10, 2021)

So you have five gears in the back and three in front, or 18 possible speeds? I hadn't thought of it until you mentioned it, but where ARE the brakes? If the Tokheim has a brake, it's not real obvious.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 10, 2021)

Oilit said:


> So you have five gears in the back and three in front, or 18 possible speeds? I hadn't thought of it until you mentioned it, but where ARE the brakes? If the Tokheim has a brake, it's not real obvious.



My calculations count 15 gears. Right now there are no brakes... It had a drum brake in the front, but it didn’t come with it to me.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 10, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> My calculations count 15 gears. Right now there are no brakes... It had a drum brake in the front, but it didn’t come with it to me.



You're correct, 15. I was hoping I could fix that before somebody noticed. Oh well. So is there a plan for the brakes?


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 10, 2021)

Oilit said:


> You're correct, 15. I was hoping I could fix that before somebody noticed. Oh well. So is there a plan for the brakes?



Haha! No biggie!

Right now no plan for brakes. I am going to transplant this Tokheim unit to a different frame and enjoy it, probably incorporate rim brakes. When I locate anyone we Dana unit or some parts, I’ll swap that on the bike at that time. Riding this one like this, it had a very mechanical feel and was very neat. I think it would be really cool to have some unique braking too. Perhaps rod brakes from a British bike??


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 10, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> I just had to tonight... the rear seemed to roll and want to work. The Dana had some parts removed and looked to be the reason this was parked.
> 
> Upon further inspection, a piece of broken gear is the culprit of not wanting to make a full rotation. It seemed to work decent by hand so I put it back together to see if I could get the Dana to shift. Took me a minute to figure the cables out, but it didn’t want to work properly... I’ll be looking for a Dana replacement in the future. If anyone has one or parts, lemme know!
> 
> ...




This is the most interesting piece of bike history on the page.  Thanks for posting and doing the view of the inside.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> This is the most interesting piece of bike history on the page.  Thanks for posting and doing the view of the inside.




And everyone says the Varsity is heavy. With all the hardware what does that weigh, thirty pounds?  😂


----------



## Oilit (Aug 11, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> This is the most interesting piece of bike history on the page.  Thanks for posting and doing the view of the inside.



+1. I found the gearbox interesting too. It looks like the crank drives the three "suns", the "planets" drive the chain ring, and you select the gear by locking one of the outer rings in place, if I've got it right. Nobody can claim they copied Sturmey-Archer!


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 11, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> This is the most interesting piece of bike history on the page.  Thanks for posting and doing the view of the inside.



I knew I had to have it when I saw it. I wish the frame wasn’t so hacked up, but I will transfer the parts to another frame and Do a cleaner install. The short ride I took was very neat. It has a very mechanical feel to it all and just a great experience. I’ve got some work to do on the Dana, but I’ll get it working right.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 11, 2021)

Oilit said:


> +1. I found the gearbox interesting too. It looks like the crank drives the three "suns", the "planets" drive the chain ring, and you select the gear by locking one of the outer rings in place, if I've got it right. Nobody can claim they copied Sturmey-Archer!



I first heard of these a few years back and always wanted to play with one, just never made the purchase! They are certainly unique!


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 11, 2021)

Did a little work on this one tonight. Needed to get a brake on it so I could experiment with it more. Took a page outta the original builders handbook.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 11, 2021)

check reply #92









						Paper Archive: Catalogs, Instructions, Schematics. Non-Discussion Thread | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Cable operated 2-Speed Bendix Power Brake instructions: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-routing-shifter-cable-for-bendix-2-speed.133554/#post-897075




					thecabe.com


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 11, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> check reply #92
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you kindly!!!! Much appreciated!


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 15, 2021)

Removed the Dana. It needs repairs. I’ll get to that eventually when I find another one.

Threw a pixie sprocket on it to see what it would be like. It does wheelies now! Instant favorite in my fleet!

The Tokheim is super cool and functions flawlessly. Absolutely love it and looking forward to implanting that unit on a better frame.


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Aug 17, 2021)

I saw this on CL and thought about getting it... nice pickup!


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 17, 2021)

Been putting the miles on this one!


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 31, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> wow
> 
> ...



Funny. Guess what I found?


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 31, 2022)

What is that?


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 31, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> What is that?



That’s a Hagen All Speed Drive.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 31, 2022)

Makes me think of the CambioGear I found in the 90s. Man, they sucked! Lol Absolutely neat mechanical concept though! 

This site features some of the expanding cog setups throughout the years:








						New is Old Again: Expanding Chainring Cranks
					

A blog about bicycles and bicycle riding. Emphasis on vintage and classic bikes, with lots about old vs. new technology.




					bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.com


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 31, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Makes me think of the CambioGear I found in the 90s. Man, they sucked! Lol Absolutely neat mechanical concept though!
> 
> This site features some of the expanding cog setups throughout the years:
> 
> ...



Yes! And this unit is referenced on that site. My unit is complete, minus one little sprocket, gonna have one of those made. I want to make it functional to showcase it. Plus I’m curious how it rides.


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Mar 31, 2022)

that thing is crazier than a football bat... side note: let me know if you want to get rid of that tornado...


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 31, 2022)

farkasthegoalie said:


> that thing is crazier than a football bat... side note: let me know if you want to get rid of that tornado...



I was gonna use the fenders for a project, but if you’ve got a good set, I’d be happy to trade you. I don’t need the bike!


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Mar 31, 2022)

I'll just take the frame/fork and guard.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 31, 2022)

Dr Frankenstein said it best on this 'creature' ....*It's alive, it's alive !*

At the very least, you should name that bicycle *FRANK*


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 31, 2022)

Drugs did strange things to people is the 70s


----------



## juvela (Apr 6, 2022)

-----

thanks very much for posting;  Fred Cox is sure to send you his blessings!*  😉

what is the make of the chain tensioner?  wondering if it might be an Excel product...


---

* - as he knocks yet another down the middle for three points


-----


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 6, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thanks very much for posting;  Fred Cox is sure to send you his blessings!*  😉
> 
> ...



I will have to go look at the tensioner to see if it says anything!


----------

